

Show HN: Pay-for-results publicity marketplace for startups - ada1981
http://prmatch.com/hn

======
ada1981
We've been working on this for about 2 months and launched the private beta
about a month ago.

Basically -- list your story, wish list of media outlets and budget, and let a
pool of freelance publicists compete to get you coverage. Similar in ethos to
99 Designs, you only pay when actual press runs for your company, at a price
you set.

Have about 50 publicists on the platform right now as well as about 75
business users and active projects being pitched. We have successfully landed
press for companies using this method and now are working on making it more
efficient with our platform and tools.

You can use code HACKER to get early access to the private beta.

I've personally landed several million dollars in earned media for my own
projects over the last decade and am really excited to help bring some
accountability to the pr industry.

Would love any feedback / questions / etc.

Oh, we are also a YC2014 applicant, so help us with some up votes if you like
us ;)

~~~
joanofarf
A couple of questions:

Do the freelance publicists go through any kind of screening process before
they can get on the site?

How does a business user's wish list of media outlets work? Can publicists
suggest additional outlets for a given story? Or are the one's the business
user preselects the only ones that will get you paid?

Which media outlets have your freelancers successfully placed stories in?

~~~
ada1981
We personally screen the publicists.

You can create a specific list, or just categories / a more broad intention.
Publicists can make suggestions for approval.

We have everything from National TV to New York Times to Trade Publications.
We have a wide range of freelancers who have impressive portfolios. Also - if
you want a publication and we don't have a specific freelancer for it, we will
go recruit someone who does (especially at this stage of our growth).

------
samerbuna
Running a private beta at PRMatch right now but you can claim an account with
invitation code HACKER (after you signup normally). Love to hear your feedback
on the idea and the beta.

